# Off-Topic Discussion > Extended Discussion >  >  The Erosion of Civil Liberty in America

## Oneironaut Zero

To any American that's been paying attention, I would imagine that it's obvious we are not living in the same "Land of the Free" that we have all grown accustomed to believing that we live in. We owe a large amount of that to the 'War on Terror'. In my opinion, the great War on Terror has done more for the abolishment of civil liberties than probably anything else I can think of, throughout my 30+ years on this Earth and in this country. There are countless examples of this (and more coming to pass, daily), so I thought that we might do good to include them all in the same place. 

From the NDAA; to known, warrantless drone executions; to money-laundering banks that are 'too big to fail' (and too big to jail), one would have to be blind to not at least be _concerned_ that there could be ulterior motives in play for the circumvention of constitutional liberties that we've all, at some point, believed this country was based off of.

Let's keep the list going. Post any 'new' (or as yet discussed) examples of the erosion of 'American Liberty' (in the name of National Security or otherwise) that you find, in this thread.

Up first:
EXCLUSIVE - U.S. to let spy agencies scour Americans' finances | Reuters

----------


## Original Poster

I'm not sure if listing more acts of tyranny is that helpful, especially considering how fucked up the ones you've already listed are. I'd rather talk about action.

----------


## Universal Mind

The 4th Amendment no longer applies to automobiles. How convenient. 

Motor vehicle exception - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Xei

...since 1925.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Senators spar as assault weapons ban passes panel - First Read

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I'm not sure if listing more acts of tyranny is that helpful, especially considering how fucked up the ones you've already listed are. I'd rather talk about action.



I do somewhat agree with this, but I'm sure you'll find that there are many, _many_ Americans who aren't aware of many of these issues. (And, apparently, new issues are popping up all the time.) I see spreading awareness as a positive thing. Consolidating many issues into one thread could be plenty helpful as well, to anyone who might be new to this kind of political territory.

By all means, discuss any possible solutions to any of these problems, that you may have. Just remember that we aren't advocating violent revolution, here.  :smiley:

----------


## Universal Mind

> ...since 1925.



It started really getting bad after Nixon declared war on drugs. Once circuit court decision after another stripped away automobile privacy with the language, "... the interest of fighting drugs..." Cops can pull over anybody and search their cars now. The 4th Amendment often comes up in court, but when the cops found drugs, the judges think there was obviously a reason to search. "Oh, he had red eyes," and, "I smelled cocaine," and other B.S. works just fine. If there is an issue raised about why the person was pulled over, it's as simple as, "He swerved a little," or, "He was driving too close to the car in front of him." When the cops didn't find drugs, they just drove off and there was nothing for anybody to complain about in court. Warrants are no longer required, although the 4th Amendment says they are. So, the 4th Amendment doesn't realistically apply to automobiles any more. It's open season on people on the road.

----------


## DeletePlease



----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Facebook photo of 10-year-old with a rifle sends New*Jersey child welfare authorities to father
AND may i add, authorities went in the house with NO WARRANT !!! 

*"Now Shawn Moore, the dad, is claiming the authorities violated his rights when they threatened to take away his children as they searched his home last Friday night with no warrant."*

Read more: Facebook photo of 10-year-old with a rifle sends New*Jersey child welfare authorities to father

DUN-DUN-DUHHHHHHHHHHH!!!

----------


## Original Poster

You ever feel like maybe your identity is getting wrapped up in oppression, to the point where you secretly grin a little bit of "I told you so" when things like the NDAA pass?

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

âIâm not going out like thatâ: Roommate of University of Central Florida gunman describes thwarting potential massacre - NY Daily News
failed attempted

----------


## DeletePlease

Think this sort of belongs here.

----------


## Hercuflea

Im getting my PhD and gettingtfo.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Toddler's death marks second time Georgia mom loses a son to violence - CNN.com
What media wants you to read--> "I'm so afraid to have any more babies now. I tried to raise really good kids in a wicked world."

Mayor Bloomberg says he will spend millions more to defeat the National Rifle Association and pro-gun pols 
Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/poli...#ixzz2OWO4qCPY

----------


## Original Poster

I think the gun lobby is lining both sides of the debate, they're just making sure they line more pro-gun pockets that gun-control pockets.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-b2CVKM8sQ
Look who's promoting.

----------


## Universal Mind

Just say no to guns.

----------


## DeletePlease

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-b2CVKM8sQ
> *Look who's promoting.*



A guy that lost many close friends to gang/gun-violence. I understand his position on the matter, even though I disagree with the "ban guns" message.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-clSytjgiAY
Look at his Mic, it says "Snoop dogg" but he's Snoop lion?? this got me confused and straight up thinking that he knows his original name still makes him popular and changing it will make him unknown in the future.

----------


## Woodstock

> Im getting my PhD and gettingtfo.



Where can you really go that's any better? America isn't the only country with a corrupted government.

----------


## DeletePlease



----------


## Xei

> Where can you really go that's any better?



rofl

----------


## cmind

> Where can you really go that's any better? America isn't the only country with a corrupted government.



Look up Heritage Foundation's Index of Economic Freedom. There's about a dozen countries that are better than the US, such as Hong Kong, Singapore, Switzerland, Australia, New Zealand, Ireland, Canada, etc.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Two sought in Yorkdale gang-related murder | CP24.com
This is not a gang, this is mafia, gangs don't kill their own members. BTW i really don't think there is mafia here called "Asian assassins" it's all made up! Police even said they knew where and what these Vietnamese people were doing before they got shot. Asian assassins does not exist!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Oopsie, Poopsie!  ::chuckle:: 

SWAT Raids Home Over Hydroponic Equipment Purchase...Finds Tomatoes and Squash in Former CIA Agents' Home

The moral of the story: "Don't even _look like_ you might _possibly_ be even _remotely_ doing something that could _maybe_ be contributory to something illegal...or we will raid your home."

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

While we were sleeping distracted...

U.S. appeals court tosses injunction limiting indefinite detention | Reuters

NDAA is back on the table, folks. Game on.

----------


## Universal Mind

> While we were sleeping distracted...
> 
> U.S. appeals court tosses injunction limiting indefinite detention | Reuters
> 
> NDAA is back on the table, folks. Game on.




Whenever a trial or its aftermath is clogging up the news networks, it's good to look for what is being snuck into the law. When the right hand does something to catch attention, look at what the left hand is doing.

----------


## Universal Mind

New World Order is not mentioned in this. It's about a U.S. government with way too much power and secrecy. 

The person who posted this on YouTube said that the conspiracy hype title is just for attracting viewers. The speaker makes very realistic points about things that really are happening and discusses how the citizen underground and bloggers can bring back the Constitution.





I don't know about NWO, Illuminati, etc., but I do know that my country is turning into a police state. This video talks about realistic solutions.

----------


## Darkmatters

This intense focus on "Whistleblowers", secret courts allowing the government to shred the 4th amendment, non-disclosure agreements that Benghazi survivors were forced to sign - is it just me or does this administrations want absolute control over the flow of information - they want all the data they can possibly get on the American people (and everybody else), but they don't want us knowing _anything_ about what they're doing behind closed doors. Transparency my ass - it's more like a one way mirror, you know, like the police use in interrogation rooms.

----------


## Darkmatters

WTF America... Police sound like Nazis now, saying "It's legal.."

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

> WTF America... Police sound like Nazis now, saying "It's legal.."



I think...what if, they can make the breathalizer tell you that you are drunk and it's wrong?? So they can take blood from you, and when the breath test says you are drunk the cop will say that he/she is, and really he/she isn't. Does anyone see that happening and setting people up? You know with all the advanced technology of course they can fake your ass. So if you refuse blood sample they do this to you and force.
Technology is used against us now.

----------


## Darkmatters

I don't think the breathalyzers are fake. But I think at the very least the police could explain that if you refuse to take a breathalyzer test then you're going to be strapped down to a table and have blood forcibly extracted. I think most people, given the choice, would choose the breathalyzer. 

But even if they did explain the choice, the fact remains that you no longer have the right to refuse to be tested in the states that implement this. The attitude we're seeing more and more from police and government is "we don't care about the freedoms of Americans, we're gonna fill the prisons".

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

It feels like 1930s-50s all over again, in those times everyone had to act a certain way and dress a certain way. They put commercials on TV to teach people how to be nice and dandy family/people. Don't do anything rash or show any emotions. Such a boring society! but i loved the music and movies lol

----------


## Universal Mind

I got this email earlier, and I forwarded it to everybody in my contacts list. I also sent the letter to my representatives. 


Friend,

This is the real deal: As the NSA spying revelations continue to unfold, we increasingly find ourselves facing the reality that -- at any moment -- the federal government could be listening to our phone calls, watching our email traffic, keeping tabs on our Internet browsing, or worse.

But now we have our first real chance to fight back.

Please click here to demand that your lawmakers end the spying -- there's a critical vote this week.

http://act.demandprogress.org/letter...6hR7R&rd=1&t=1

On Wednesday Reps Justin Amash, John Conyers, and others will offer an amendment to defund the NSA's broad-based domestic surveillance. 

We have a chance of winning this vote and sending a shockwave through Washington, DC -- and, critically, we also have an opportunity to get our lawmakers on record.  We'll finally know who supports spying on Americans, and who opposes it.

This is a huge opportunity -- and we don't know when we'll have another one like it.  Please help us make the most of it.  

Click here to tell your lawmakers to end the spying by voting for the Amash amendment this week.

http://act.demandprogress.org/letter...6hR7R&rd=1&t=2

Then, help us make the most of this amazing opportunity by encouraging your friends to email their lawmakers right away:
[fb] 	If you're already on Facebook, click here to share with your friends.

https://www.facebook.com/sharer/shar...%3Fsource%3Dfb

[fb] 	If you're already on Twitter, click here to tweet about the campaign: Tweet

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?ori...demandprogress

Thanks.

-Demand Progress

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

The Resident: US developing mind reading - YouTube

----------


## cmind

> It feels like 1930s-50s all over again, in those times everyone had to act a certain way and dress a certain way. They put commercials on TV to teach people how to be nice and dandy family/people. Don't do anything rash or show any emotions. Such a boring society! but i loved the music and movies lol



Astute observation, and you're not the first person to notice this pattern. In fact, there's a book called "The Fourth Turning" (published in the 90s), which hypothesizes that American history (and Western more generally) goes through a 4 generation cycle of approximately 80 years. Within this cycle there are 4 main periods of time, each about 20 years: crisis, high, awakening, unraveling. 

crisis: The socioeconomic system has fallen apart and America is in a state of total war, either at home or abroad. This is when the old political order is completely obliterated, and the new one is forming. Examples: Revolutionary War, Civil War, depression and WW2. The last crisis was around 1929 - 1947.

high: A time of returning to normalcy, peace, and total conformity. But the economy is doing quite well. This is the 1950s to early 1960s

awakening: The economy is churning along, but the total conformity of the high has caused a spiritual crisis in America, and a new religious order is created. Examples: both "Great Awakenings", and the Consciousness Revolution / Hippy era. The last one took place from about 1967 - 1985.

unraveling: The awakening causes great complacency, and the economy begins to spin out of control but no one notices. All social and economic systems are grinding to a halt, but there is no political will to change the system. Warfare slowly becomes more common but it isn't total. The economy seems to be teetering. "Crumbling" is the best word to describe just about every institution in existence. This was 1985 - 2007. 

And now we're back in the crisis. The economy is destroyed, the government has become openly tyrannical, and everyone understands that war is inevitable. Judging by previous crises, the total war will be about 10 years after the beginning of the crisis, so around 2017. My guess is that it will be a second American war of secession.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

> Astute observation, and you're not the first person to notice this pattern. In fact, there's a book called "The Fourth Turning" (published in the 90s), which hypothesizes that American history (and Western more generally) goes through a 4 generation cycle of approximately 80 years. Within this cycle there are 4 main periods of time, each about 20 years: crisis, high, awakening, unraveling. 
> 
> crisis: The socioeconomic system has fallen apart and America is in a state of total war, either at home or abroad. This is when the old political order is completely obliterated, and the new one is forming. Examples: Revolutionary War, Civil War, depression and WW2. The last crisis was around 1929 - 1947.
> 
> high: A time of returning to normalcy, peace, and total conformity. But the economy is doing quite well. This is the 1950s to early 1960s
> 
> awakening: The economy is churning along, but the total conformity of the high has caused a spiritual crisis in America, and a new religious order is created. Examples: both "Great Awakenings", and the Consciousness Revolution / Hippy era. The last one took place from about 1967 - 1985.
> 
> unraveling: The awakening causes great complacency, and the economy begins to spin out of control but no one notices. All social and economic systems are grinding to a halt, but there is no political will to change the system. Warfare slowly becomes more common but it isn't total. The economy seems to be teetering. "Crumbling" is the best word to describe just about every institution in existence. This was 1985 - 2007. 
> ...



Yes i always had keen observation.
Taxes Fund $444 Million NHL Arena In Bankrupt Detroit 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOWpSsxp33E

----------


## TiredPhil

I know this thread is about America, but the problems seem to be worldwide.
Rich businessmen seem to be stepping all over peoples rights, with help from local governments.
For example
A business in the UK wanted to open a site for fracking of gas.
A vote was held beforehand to get the opinions of all the local people.
83% voted with a big NO.
This made no difference whatsoever to the outcome.
We now have protesters at the site trying to prevent the unapproved drilling from taking place.
You guessed it. They are being arrested, and taken away.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

The shit plot thickens:

XKeyscore: NSA tool collects 'nearly everything a user does on the internet' | World news | theguardian.com

----------


## Descensus

Just out of curiosity, how many of you consider the US to now be a police state?

----------


## cmind

> Just out of curiosity, how many of you consider the US to now be a police state?



Me, but I've been saying it since 2008, so nothing new here.

----------


## Descensus

> Me, but I've been saying it since 2008, so nothing new here.



So what do you consider North Korea?

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Miguel - Candles in the Sun - YouTube

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Just out of curiosity, how many of you consider the US to now be a police state?







> So what do you consider North Korea?



Saw that follow-up question coming, right after reading the first.  :smiley: 

Do you believe that the term 'police state' is so specific that it cannot be used to define both North Korea and the (emerging?) state of the U.S.?

_Police State: A police state is a state in which the government exercises rigid and repressive controls over the social, economic, and political life of the population._
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Police_state

If we are not there yet (which is arguable, at least), then I would say we are on the threshold. I would further say that the _intention_ is there, and that we are just a few short Public Relations hurdles away from full-blown totalitarianism. I honestly do not think there is any real 'moral or ethical code' keeping us from descending into a blatant dictatorship. I think doing so would be a PR nightmare, and might _actually_ lead to revolution, because those people who are so easily quelled by the creature comforts we are fed to keep us docile, wouldn't have that as a deterrent. So, the powers that be must calculate what steps to take toward that end, without rocking the boat too far, along the way.

----------


## Descensus

> Saw that follow-up question coming, right after reading the first. 
> 
> Do you believe that the term 'police state' is so specific that it cannot be used to define both North Korea and the (emerging?) state of the U.S.?
> 
> _Police State: A police state is a state in which the government exercises rigid and repressive controls over the social, economic, and political life of the population._
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Police_state
> 
> If we are not there yet (which is arguable, at least), then I would say we are on the threshold. I would further say that the _intention_ is there, and that we are just a few short Public Relations hurdles away from full-blown totalitarianism. I honestly do not think there is any real 'moral or ethical code' keeping us from descending into a blatant dictatorship. I think doing so would be a PR nightmare, and might _actually_ lead to revolution, because those people who are so easily quelled by the creature comforts we are fed to keep us docile, wouldn't have that as a deterrent. So, the powers that be must calculate what steps to take toward that end, without rocking the boat too far, along the way.



I think there's an enormous difference between what I'd consider a real police state (NK) and the United States. So much of a difference, I say, that calling the US a police state is unjustifiable exaggeration. It may look like one in comparison to the American tradition of individual freedom (though even that comparison is questionable), but to reasonably ascertain whether a country is a police state, the country needs to be compared to other states, not just its own historical tradition. None of us would be legally holding this conversation if the US were actually a police state. This forum would probably be blocked as well, for all I know. 

Just glancing at the wiki article you linked, you can see Freedom House's survey of world freedom. The US isn't even considered "partly free." Similarly, the Press Freedom Index has the US on the side of "less restraints."

Does the US violate rights? Yes. Are things going in the wrong direction? Yes. Is it a police state? Not even close. Calling it that dilutes the meaning.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I don't completely disagree with that, but my focus is more on the idea that the U.S. is gradually _becoming_ a police state. In many ways, it is a "police state" (emphasis on the quotations) in the sense that we seem to be going about the setting up of a police state in a way that is somewhat fresh and innovative. It is the difference between "1984" and "Brave New World". The two narratives outlined government control with the same overall goals, but with completely different methodologies. 

Whereas 1984 was a brutal, in-your-face, telling of an overt police state, Huxley believed that such a heavy-handed rule would not work in such a modern society, and that the police state would be most-likely prosperous if it operated under the guise of an 'opt-in' society. "Brave New World" tells the story both from the side of those citizens who live in this great, fantasy world of opportunity, and the side of those behind the scenes who know that such a civilization of 'choice' is really a facade for a means to keep the population under control and working for the collective.

So, I think to focus on the fact that the US may not be a de facto "police state" undermines the 'police state culture' that is being cultivated within the US, albeit much more slowly and methodically. In short, it feels like you're saying "Is it a _real_ police state yet? No? Then don't worry about it." And I would completely disagree with that sentiment.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

By the way, check this out:

Court Says No Warrant Needed for Cellphone Info | TIME.com

----------


## cmind

> So what do you consider North Korea?



A commie police state. The US is more like a corporationy police state. Europe is kinda like a welfarey police state, and China is a cheap plasticy police state. What do I win?

Most modern states today are much more similar to each other and to Nazi Germany than the states of 100 years ago. It's an illusion to think there's much difference between the US and any other McDonald's colony. If you doubt that, watch a movie in the Bourne franchise. No matter where you go in the developed world, you get the same basic SS gestapo fucks running around. They just have different letters.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

> A commie police state. The US is more like a corporationy police state. Europe is kinda like a welfarey police state, and China is a cheap plasticy police state. What do I win?
> 
> Most modern states today are much more similar to each other and to Nazi Germany than the states of 100 years ago. It's an illusion to think there's much difference between the US and any other McDonald's colony. If you doubt that, watch a movie in the Bourne franchise. No matter where you go in the developed world, you get the same basic SS gestapo fucks running around. They just have different letters.



People should know this so i put this.... e78.jpg

Big Brother Searches Family For Googling 'Pressure Cooker'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-3V29E-QhY

----------


## TiredPhil

> People should know this so i put this.... e78.jpg
> 
> Big Brother Searches Family For Googling 'Pressure Cooker'
> YouTube



I just googled it a few weeks ago, and bought an 11 litre/quart version.
By the way, I use it to steralise substrates for mushrooms.
Not for evil plans to take over the world.  :Voodoo Doll:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Enter: 'Civil Forfeiture'  ::?: 
Sarah Stillman: The Use and Abuse of Civil Forfeiture : The New Yorker

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

The Alex Jones Show: (1st HOUR-VIDEO Commercial Free) Thursday August 15 2013: News/MSNBC Attack - YouTube

----------


## Universal Mind

I think some things have been happening recently that might show that a turn around is happening. The public is so outraged about the NSA and IRS scandals that the push toward much smaller government has gotten strong enough to make Rand Paul the leading Republican prospect for a 2016 candidate. Rand is not as libertarian as Ron, but the fact that Republicans are now having to speak libertarian views to get somewhere is a great sign. Even Sarah Palin is publicly expressing support for Rand Paul. When the public gets loud enough, things start to change because we do still run the place. We've just been some apathetic managers for too long. Also, we have this awesome milestone: 

Ron Paul Channel First (FULL) Episode Interviews Glenn Greenwald - August 12, 2013 | Peace . Gold . Liberty

If it ever becomes a cable/satellite network, we just might have it made.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

NSA Broke Privacy Rules Thousands of Times, Contrary to Official Claims | Threat Level | Wired.com

Under fire, U.S. spy agency defends surveillance programs as lawful | Reuters

Cops Can Track Cellphones Without Warrants, Appeals Court Rules | Threat Level | Wired.com

Lawmakers Who Upheld NSA Phone Spying Received Double the Defense Industry Cash | Threat Level | Wired.com

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Off-Duty Indiana Firefighter Handcuffed, Threatened with Stun Gun for Waving at Cop | Alternet

*sigh*

And people wonder why so many citizens in this nation have a problem with cops. Anybody want to try to argue that this wasn't blatant racial profiling? Anyone?

----------


## DeletePlease

> Off-Duty Indiana Firefighter Handcuffed, Threatened with Stun Gun for Waving at Cop | Alternet
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> And people wonder why so many citizens in this nation have a problem with cops. Anybody want to try to argue that this wasn't blatant racial profiling? Anyone?



I bet they thought he was throwing up gang signs when he tried to wave "Hello."

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I bet they thought he was throwing up gang signs when he tried to wave "Hello."



Yeah. Or something like a "Wsup, Pigs?! COME GET SOME!" type of gesture.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

About cops; The Alex Jones Show: (1st HOUR-VIDEO Commercial Free) Thursday August 29 2013: News - YouTube
2nd hour http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41gYq9iCusQ

----------


## Universal Mind

> NSA Broke Privacy Rules Thousands of Times, Contrary to Official Claims | Threat Level | Wired.com
> 
> Under fire, U.S. spy agency defends surveillance programs as lawful | Reuters
> 
> Cops Can Track Cellphones Without Warrants, Appeals Court Rules | Threat Level | Wired.com
> 
> Lawmakers Who Upheld NSA Phone Spying Received Double the Defense Industry Cash | Threat Level | Wired.com



My God, that is just a flat out Bilitzkrieg against the Bill of Rights. I know those politicians are laughing about how apathetic and clueless so much of the public is now.

----------


## TiredPhil

Lets just say that something comes along that almost every American citizen disagrees with.
The politicians on the other hand decide to allow the bill to go through.
Who would you go to, to do something about this ?
Pardon my ignorance, but I am not from the USA.

----------


## Universal Mind

> Lets just say that something comes along that almost every American citizen disagrees with.
> The politicians on the other hand decide to allow the bill to go through.
> Who would you go to, to do something about this ?
> Pardon my ignorance, but I am not from the USA.



Hopefully vote them out of office. That is really all we can do. But relentless party loyalty makes that a problem. The, "Well, he is better than the other guy," mentality is what is stagnating things so bad. I used to think like that, but now I refuse to vote for politicians who support things I majorly disagree with. There is a saying: "A vote for the lesser of two evils is still a vote for evil." I will no longer vote for evil.

----------


## DeletePlease

> Lets just say that something comes along that almost every American citizen disagrees with.
> The politicians on the other hand decide to allow the bill to go through.
> Who would you go to, to do something about this ?
> Pardon my ignorance, but I am not from the USA.



This is pretty much what the Occupy Wall Street protests were about. It became a forum where the Average Joe - who otherwise felt removed from the political process - could go to and discuss politics with other folks just like them. Protests strategies and action plans were being worked on and then "The Man" rushed in and broke it up using (largely illegal) intimidation tactics.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> ...and then "The Man" rushed in and broke it up using (largely illegal) intimidation tactics.



...including, but not limited to; infiltrating those groups and sabotaging them, trying to sway certain members into more radical ideologies, as a means of 'legally' targeting them and their associates.

----------


## DeletePlease

I've read that NYPD used similar tactics used during the Tahrir Square protests - sexually assaulting (ie. groping) female activists in order to traumatize them to the point of leaving the the protests, and to provoke the male activists to attack the police (which would then be used as a justification for storming the protesters). There was one incident where a woman allegedly called an officer a pervert for groping her, and was subsequently tackled, dragged behind police lines, and had her wrists broken. 

There was another one where a notable Occupy speaker appeared on Democracy Now! with a hand-shaped bruise on her chest, but none of the mainstream news outlets covered the story. They were quick to point out that Occupy numbers were dwindling, but failed to mention why.

----------


## TiredPhil

If all these stories, and reports given in this thread are even half true, then your government already knows about them.
The country you are living in seems to be getting eaten away, step by step.
With more people standing up for their rights, the government will only use this to stamp down on you even more.
If there is a tipping point which can not be come back from, I do hope that America has not passed it.
With enemies of the United States increasing day by day, the American public are also going to doubt their governments decisions even more.
Hence, more civil liberties being taken away to control the masses.
The decisions made over Syria will go a long way to making more enemies or friends globally.
We probably do not have to wait too long for that decision to be made. Time will tell.
Good luck America

----------


## DeletePlease

Local police forces becoming ever the more militarized.
-----
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-i5sDOdoFqg

Border patrol doing an absolute shit job. Creating a situation that causes two visitors a great deal of distress, then detaining them for reacting to it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

^On that same note:

This - unless prevented - is the future of our local police forces.
Eric Holder: Make Every Cop a SWAT Cop

Related:
Column: The militarization of U.S. police forces

And how's this for justice? Remember that cop who went viral after pepperspraying all of those peaceful protesters at UC Davis? Well, he was just granted a cool $38,000+ for the 'pain and suffering' he endured after the public backflash for his assault on said protestors. I don't want to live on this planet anymore.
http://www.kcra.com/news/local-news/...paign=kcra%2B3

----------


## DeletePlease

> And how's this for justice? Remember that cop who went viral after pepperspraying all of those peaceful protesters at UC Davis? Well, he was just granted a cool $38,000+ for the 'pain and suffering' he endured after the public backflash for his assault on said protestors. I don't want to live on this planet anymore.
> Officer in UC Davis pepper-spray incident to get $38,059 | Sacramento News - KCRA Home



WHAT THE FUCK?!


How...? >____>

----------

